# RayRay You will be SO missed



## katlover13

Today I had to take RayRay to the vet for the final time. 
I brought him home when he was 13-14 from Carolines kids. He was FIV positive and such a sweet boy. It has been my honor to care for him in his senior years. He was already starting to go blind when he came home with us. His teeth were in horrible shape due to the FIV. About two years ago he was diagnosed with CRF. Poor boy certainly never deserved all of those health problems! He was always such a sweet cat. My cuddler. These last few months I have tried to spoil him and do everything possible to keep him healthy and happy. I have been assist feeding him for a few months now. Unfortunately sub-Q fluids did not work for him. He just hated having anyone mess with him so much that it was miserable for him so I stopped that treatment. For the last few days I watched his health take a nose dive. There was no longer anything I could do to make him comfortable so I had to make that horrible decision. He will be very missed.




























My angel Ray is truly an angel now.


----------



## Susan

I'm so sorry for your loss, Sue. I know how much RayRay meant to you. Run free little one.


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry. How old was he? He was a beautiful cat, and how wonderful that you were willing to adopt a senior - especially one with health problems - and give him a happy life until the end.


----------



## marie73

RayRay 

I always thought he was a very old soul in a little cat's body. He couldn't have found a better home than the one he had with you, Sue. He was so very, very loved, and I know he gave as much love back to you.

Cinderella has another friend to welcome at the Bridge.


----------



## Fran

He was truly an angel, his pictures show it! You were blessed to share your life with him, and he was blessed to have you. My sympathies to you on his passing...

Fran


----------



## my5kitties

Oh Sue... Words fail me right now. I know how much you loved him. Take comfort in knowing that Ray Ray is now reunited with Tucker, Buzzy, Casper, Tweezer, and someone else whose name is escaping me at the moment. Smokey was there to take him to that special part of the Rainbow Bridge where all the CF cats are. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Arianwen

What a lovely cat he looks - and what a lovely person you must be to have done so much for him in his last years.


----------



## orrymain

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## katlover13

Thank you everyone. The CF place at the bridge must be a very special place.


----------



## fizzletto

I am so sorry about RayRay. He was such a beautiful boy and I can tell he had a wonderful time on earth with you. He is up there now running and playing with my boy William, young and happy as a kitten again. We will see them again one day. Stay strong.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

My heart breaks reading of RayRay passing. I'm so sorry Sue. He got the best possible home he could have when you took him home to be yours. He will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. cyber hugs (((())))


----------



## katlover13

I picked up Rays ashes today and am feeling very weepy. It has been a hard week. Ray needed so much care in his last days that he has left a very empty place in our home. He was already so old when he came to us that I feel I never knew the real Ray. Hopefully some day I will have the chance to meet the real RayRay in his restored young body and he will be able to see and play as he was never able to do in the years I loved him.


----------



## dweamgoil

So sorry for your loss. He sounds truly special and amazingly loving despite so many tribulations. I am just so glad 2 such wonderful souls found each other in this life even if it was for such a short time *hugz*


----------



## Mitts & Tess

katlover13 said:


> I picked up Rays ashes today and am feeling very weepy. It has been a hard week. Ray needed so much care in his last days that he has left a very empty place in our home. He was already so old when he came to us that I feel I never knew the real Ray. Hopefully some day I will have the chance to meet the real RayRay in his restored young body and he will be able to see and play as he was never able to do in the years I loved him.


Now I want to cry. Run free and healthy little man. You were cherished and loved.


----------



## minikin44

I'm sorry for your loss! He was a very handsome boy and it sounds like he was very sweet as well. You're an angel for taking in a senior and I'm sure he was grateful for every moment you had him. He's safe and well now at the Rainbow Bridge, playing and waiting to see you again someday.


----------



## 3TabbyCats

He sure was a nice looking boy. I'm glad he was fortunate enough to be able to spend his golden years with someone like you. RIP RayRay.


----------



## Shannon Richey

RayRay was beautiful. I wish "sorry for your loss" conveyed the understanding I'm sure all of us have here when another person loses a beloved companion, but those words seem empty. Instead, this time I'll write that I wish you love and peace with your sadness, and offer something of a cyber-hug.


----------



## melysion

so sorry for your loss


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Sue, I'm just seeing this for the first time, and wanted to add my condolences for RayRay. What a beautiful, special boy he was. You can tell just by looking at his pictures that he was a sweet soul. I'm really sorry.


----------

